
State of the Art in CSS - bloomca
https://medium.com/@bloomca/state-of-the-art-in-css-54df6b211d07
======
alaesta
I feel that CSS in JS is real future. They already allow to create truly
dynamic applications, with theming and on-the-fly styles changes. I know that
you can do that without it, just applying different classes, but now they are
truly first-class citizents, without any constraints.

So I definitely recommend everyone to take a look at them (I guess, styled-
components for react is the best library out there, but not sure about other
frameworks).

